# **2 snails in one tank?**



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a 10 gallon tank with a medium sized Crowntail Betta & a medium sized apple snail. On Friday I will be at the LFS to get some Ghost Shrimp (Yes I know I am taking a chance with the Betta) and wonder if I can add another type of snail to the tank. I am not worried about any breeding (Although I don't think different species can breed - In any event I remove the clutches before they can hatch). I am just not sure if there would be problems with 2 snails, as I have never tried it. I find them very entertaining and comical and since I am not adding any more fish, thought I'd add another snail.

Also, would snails and Ghost Shrimp have to be quarantined?

Any assistance or input would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

A good choice would be the Zebra Nerite snail.

They are algae eaters, so if algae isn't a issue, you would need to supplement their diet with algae wafers.

They normally do not breed in freshwater and are peaceful with other tank occupants.

The only draw back, the tank should have a cover as they will leave the water.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Snails and/or shrimp don't need to be quarantined. As for snails, shouldn't be any problem for a 10 gallon tank to support more, just don't put an assassin snail in there, lol. Larger species like mystery or apple snails should be fine together. Nerites will lay eggs everywhere, and though they won't hatch/develop in fresh water, the eggs can be annoying.


----------



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you WildForFish and toddnbecka for your help - very informative for me.

WildForFish - When I was cycling my tank I got a Nerite - he was in the 2.5 with the Betta. He was just a little guy and died after only a few weeks - (I was feeding him both algae and shrimp pellets and he got whatever pellets/flakes the Betta didn't eat). I still have his shell (I save my snail's shells - is that weird?) And thank you for mentioning cover on the tank - I learned that about 15 years ago when my snail escaped and found on the floor by the tank - the rug probably saved him. I will look and see if they have any interesting ones at the LFS - they are very cool looking.

toddnbecka - I didn't think they'd need to be quarantined but remembered reading "anything" being intoduced into a tank should be quarantined - Thank you. I will do a search on the Nerites regarding their eggs. I have had Apple/Mystery/Ramshorn and have only found Apple clutches on the underside of the tank cover. I don't think I'd want eggs in the tank unless the Betta and other snail will eat them pretty fast.

Thank you both for your insight - it really helps me and I will be picking up another snail on Fri. - I love those guys!


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

You may have to supplement their diet with some kind of bottom feeder pellets

I know in salt water the general rule of thumb is a snail for every 3-6g of water depending on snail type

Id just keep an eye open for long term they may out eat each other, as far getting shrimp some it's hit and miss, at one point 4 years ago I had 6 betas all in their own 2.5g aqueon tanks I tried keeping a trio of ghost shrimp in each tank I had 4 betas eat the shrimp before my very eyes and the other 2 ignore them so much they spawned in those tanks and eventually I had to move them to a sectioned off 20g long because I didn't have room for all those shrimp

I would go with a snail for glass duty and a trio of dwarf Cory cats or a banjo catfish duo


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

It isn't weird that you collect them. I used to do the same until I threw them out, they started to smell, Eww.


----------



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you for the insight, e048 - It really is hit or miss with the Ghost Shrimp, isn't it? I am nervous about the cories as I have gravel and I read they need sand to protect their barbels. Any thoughts?

Hi big b - I have about 6 now - I let them soak in a bleach solution for a few days lol. I thought it was only me who saved them...I didn't want to put them in the trash - it didn't seem right! We fish people are kooky!


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Nah, they don't NEED sand. I have mine on gravel and they are doing fine. Actually let me go check on them.... Yep I was right. There barbels are fine


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I've read a number of posts from people concerned that sand will damage Cory cats, typically replied to from people with sand that it doesn't do them any harm. Water quality is usually the problem with catfish having damaged barbels, not the choice of substrate.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I have to agree with Todd. When my cory's had their barbells getting smaller I had gravel, the same gravel I have now. I asked a question on a different forum about it and was told that my water might be bad. It was because I had likely not changed the water in a month or 2, I was still a newb and didn't know the importance of water changes.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Lesson learned on that big b. It is very important to do water changes, even I have to remember that.


----------



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

Wow - I am surprised - Thank you all for the input! The cories are back in the picture instead of another snail. What's the minimum amount I can get, as I know they are schooling fish. It's a 10 gallon with a medium (really on the smaller size) Betta and a medium sized Apple snail. But I should mention, I have a 5 gallon filter, as the 10 gallon was causing too much of a flow for the Betta. I have no problem doing weekly changes if necessary (right now with the light load I go e/o/week).

Again, thanks to all for the help - it is very much appreciated!


----------



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

Just found this:

If kept correctly, these fish normally live very long. Once a Corydoras aeneus lived for 27 years in captivity, and 20 years is not too uncommon.

Can anyone comment to that? If they really live that long I cannot commit. Will be moving in a year or two. Thanks all!


----------



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

Sorry to sound like such a pain in the A#* - I just read more thoroughly on the cories and I don't want to sign up for them...Too much right now. They sound like a lot of responsibility - Also males will harass females and I have no idea if the LFS will be able to get me all of the same sex. I just want a peaceful, easy tank right now. Again, my thanks to all - perhaps my next tank can be bigger and I will most definitely include the cories.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Dwarf or pygmy Cory cats are less "troublesome" among their own kind than the larger species like aneus. They're also less bottom-oriented, typically swim freely throughout the tank. Even for the smallest though a 10 would be a bit cramped. If you want a peaceful (practically inanimate by day) catfish for a small tank look into Hara species. Hara hara or Hara jerdoni are fairly easy to find, and should go well with a betta.


----------



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you toddnbecka - All of the sites I went to mentioned that the cories needed specific water requirements (One said it was not unusual to lose some a couple of weeks after getting due to the change in water parameters). With the 5 gallon filter I am using, I don't know how a school (6) of cories will affect the water in only a 10 gallon tank (Like you said, I think I am pushing it in this smaller sized tank - I didn't realize the minimum for the school was 6). I don't want to sound like a baby but I also don't want to hurt what I put in my tank. I guess for now I think I'll hold off. I will research the Hara catsfish, maybe that would be an alternative.

As always, I appreciate your help - Thank you!


----------

